# Miracle Grow



## skunkushybrid (Sep 29, 2006)

Why do a lot of people on this site not like miracle grow? It's a top selling soil, surely it can't be all bad?

My thoughts run like this: The soil has been developed by people that spend their whole day thinking about soil, not just thinking about it but developing and testing it.

Maybe the soil is so good you don't need to add your own fert's.

Has anyone had any success with miracle grow soil? I grew 2 healthy plants in miracle grow a number of years ago. I grew them from seed without a fan and without any lights. They never flowered because they didn't get enough light, but they grew. They were well over 2ft when I threw them out.


----------



## Acesover8 (Sep 29, 2006)

did you use your own ferts at all or just let it do its thing because i think it really cant be bad i figured i would try it out... ohh yea is there any way you can tell if your plant need fertilizer


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 29, 2006)

No, I just let them grow naturally. One in the kitchen because after a while i suspected it was a male due to it's taller, skinnier frame. The short, squat one I kept in the living room. It took them months to grow and they never suffered from yellowing leaves. I didn't have any real clue as to what I was doing.

The plant that I suspected as a male could have been the opposite. 

On this grow that I'm doing now the first plant we picked out during veg as a potential male, the tallest, skinniest plant of all has turned out to be a fem'. She's 3" taller than her nearest rivals. She towered over the males too. A true matriarch. She's our tallest plant but i don't think she'll provide the bigger yield. There's another, much shorter fem' that is just covered in bud, and they are rising to meet each other all the way up the stem. My mouth is watering just thinking about her. She's the background on my P.C. at the moment, a proper little darlin'.


----------



## OmegaVermelho (Sep 29, 2006)

Hummmm i think Garden Knowm needs to step in this...there are a few reasons why MGrow doesnt "perform" so well with some ppl i think thats due to soil nutrient instability altho i&#180;ve seen a Papaya grow (if i remeber correctly) done by GK with only MGrow and Cfl&#180;s and let me tell u the thing was a huge, i remeber the trick of getting the Miracle Grow running smoothly was keeping water Ph at around 8 (MG soil is to acidic) i&#180;ve never used and prolly never will cause where i live i cant get my hands on some (ordering via nte is just to expensive), but i sure would give it a try...


----------



## Acesover8 (Sep 29, 2006)

well thats what im going to try so i shouldnt add any fertilizer correct if i use miracle grow + some perlite


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 29, 2006)

If you're going to use it try not to use any fert's till flower. At worst your plants will indicate when they need some before this. Check Rollitup's thread on plant problems and remedies. It's simple to understand.


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 29, 2006)

I have been using it and I have over fertilized a few times. I think the two drawback were time release nutes and ph is too low. My mg soil is about 6.8. I guess I got the right one.


----------



## sensisense (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok Miracle Grow is fine if you do not mind not growing to your fullest potential. If you&#8217;re running HID lamps in your space you know how expensive it can be. Do you really want to waste all your hard earned money and time on a substantially low yield crop? If you answered no keep reading I will tell you why Miracle Grow is not the best choice for growing marijuana. However if you insist on feeding your plants with Miracle Grow or planting them in Miracle Grow Soil I have advice for you too.

Miracle grow is not designed to meet the needs of marijuana the results can only be second rate at best when using an inferior fertilizer. The cannabis plant requires high concentrations of (N) Nitrogen during the vegetative stage and high doses of (K) potassium during bud production. These are two of the most essential of nutrients a strong cannabis plant needs to thrive. Not only does cannabis need these compounds to grow, it also needs them at the correct time to be used efficiently.

When growing in soil ("Big mess YUK") as opposed to hydroponics many growers will take shortcuts in the beginning that will have greater long term effects on the end result. One of the most well known mistakes by armature growers is to use ready mixed soils. These are soils with trace minerals and vitamins already in the soil. Many of these products come pre-mixed with a time release system to release the fertilizers into the plants root system over time. This will lead to burning your plants later on when you fertilize them and then the soil does the same. As for the stand alone fertilizers by Miracle Grow they do not contain enough (N) Nitrogen or (K) Potassium and are usually not the best choice for more serious growers. Check your fertilizers for the fertilizer concentrations listing. A fertilizer marked 10-15-20 would contain 10% Nitrogen 15% Phosphorus and 20% Potassium. During vegetative growth look for a fertilizer that contains higher doses of (N) Nitrogen and one with a higher (K) Potassium dosage for flowering mature plants. Also you may want to consider the trace elements a cannabis plant needs for a healthy life cycle such as (Zn) zinc, (Cu) copper, (Mn) Manganese and (Fe) iron. Most of these will be included in a good fertilizer. Try using a "soiless mix" which is simply soil with no nutritional content. This is like starting with a clean slate. Soiless mixes can be bought or mixed by hand. They usually consist of sphagnum peat moss, vermiculite and perlite. In addition you can add fertilizers to the soil during mixing time or later on. I recomend bat bat guano and or worm castings if using soil.As a personal preference I choose Advanced Nutrients line of nutrients for my hydroponic system and I am impressed at the results. The reason being they are designed to grow cannabis like no other. Treat your plants with respect and dignity and they will return the favor come harvest time.

One more thing yellowing leaves does not always indicate nitrogen deficiency. If growing indoors always make sure your container is large enough to support the developing root mass. Large plants in small containers can yeild effects similar to that of Nitrogen Deficiency (i.e curled leaf tips, yellowing of lower fan leaves). Many growers will assume the plant needs nitrogen and in turn burn the plant.

Happy Harvest


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 4, 2006)

You've managed to mystify me. Before this post, I never had any intention of using mg, I just wanted to know why so many people do not like it.

If mg is a little low in nitrogen for veg' stage, why not just add a little?

Anyway, you seem like you could help me. Is voodoo juice and carboload ok to use together during flowering, oh almost forgot we are also using green dream bloomer as well. So is it fine to be using all 3 at half dosage every feed? We feed every 5 to, uhm, I think the longest we've gone without watering is 8 days.


----------



## Widow Maker (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok correction...

I have been using my soil ph meter wrong. When I checked the ph when my soil was moist to dry it read 6.8. But when I water and the soil is damp then it reads about 5. Now I am tripping. I went and watered at 8 and I was about 5.7. So I watered the next time at 9.5. This brought the ph to about 6.5 while the soil is wet. The plants started looking weak and kinda looked like they were out of water but still moist. I waited all day till they needed water and gave them a 7.8 watering and they are looking a lot better now. Tested the soil and it is at 6 now. Im getting confused, wtf?. 

Am I going to have to continue to water at 8ish or once it adjust can I go back to 6.5 water? 

I will never buy this soil again.


----------



## OmegaVermelho (Oct 4, 2006)

Widow Maker said:


> Am I going to have to continue to water at 8ish or once it adjust can I go back to 6.5 water?


I´m affraid so man...MG soil is to accidic the only way u can fight this is to keep watering around 8ph and use some dolomite lime to stabelise it...Peace and Pot


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 4, 2006)

Sounds like far too much hard work. Thanks Widow you've saved me ever needing to bother.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 6, 2007)

Im using MG moisture control potting mix with slow release ferts..its very acidic, but my tap water is "slightly alkaline" just like most ppls tap water on the pH scale. I ran some warm tap water, left it out for 24 hrs and added it to the soil about a week ago, and its neutral... tested with a soil meter and its very weak in Npk, but hopefully when i transplant my seedlings to it the ferts will release..I dont plan on transplanting from my jiffy pellets for another 2 weeks or until i see a good root structure bursting out..bott0mline...Miracle Gro Moisture Control does work for growing weed!!!!..or at least it should...in theory it will work!

So since it feeds plants for up to 90 days I plan on doing an experiment..Im gonna leave one plant alone and let MG do all the feeding, i just control the watering and lighting..another im gonna add a lil tiger bloom and big bloom ferts..a dab'll do ya...and see which one gives me better results..Im growing under cfl's and its from bagseeds....the odds looks like they're against me but...a true player rises to the occasion!!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 6, 2007)

how much wattage, how many plants? GL, with the MG.


----------



## PlutonicChronic (Feb 6, 2007)

is this stuff any good? i hope cuz im already using it, said 0, .01, 0
so thats hardly any phosphate, im pretty much working w/ a "clean slate" correct?
Product Guide: ScottsÂ® Potting Soil


----------



## videoman40 (Feb 6, 2007)

MIRACLE GROW's down falls: 

it has high radioactivity, not exactly sure the damage this will cause, but it does'nt sound too healthy for humans. 

it is synthetically(chemically)made,wich takes away if from your plants full potential flavor&aroma(as you would get from organics) 

its also probably not good to eat or smoke anything grown by it!just imagine drinking a couple glasses of miracle grow a few times a week, like kool-aid! 

its only a one part ferttilizer, so you cant treat deficiencies individually as they come up with out over doseing another(N,P or K,) level. 

you should have atleast a three part nute system,one bottle mainly for N veg,one mainly for P bloom,and one as a supplement for your(micro,macro nutes) organic or chemical.if you cant come up with 40-60 bucks to get em right now, then pick up a cheap one part bloom feed for now.MG has one BLOOM BOOSTER its called, its water soluable,and about 6 bucks


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 7, 2007)

all ferts are radioactive if ya wanna go there...doesnt matter if its organic or in organic its gonna have radioactivity..MG isnt the worse out there..actually its pretty comprable to some of the best organic soils..only difference is u'd be better off not starting seedlings in MG.


I havent heard/saw/experienced any loss of flavor bcuz of MG...whether its bud, vegetables or fruits I have never had an experience of loss of smell/flavor from MG and come to think of it...i used to work at a small restaurnt where the owner grew his own veggies and fruits using "MG for fruits and veggies" and they actually tasted better and looked a lot better than when we had to buy it..and this was back in 01 before all this research was done

 no one is gonna "drink" MG like koolaid...its not logical ..if thats the case try drinking some of that blood meal "organic ferts" every day like tea!

buying seprate ferts is something i will consider tho...i mean its kinda pricey tho..and most ppl will say you dont need that...just remember plants mostly needs Nitrogen during vegetative growth and potassium and phosphorus during flowering..
I definately will look into that MG's BB u mentioned..never considered that
thanx


----------



## SmokeUmPipe (Feb 7, 2007)

I used the MG organic choice potting mix and with a 50/50 mix of perlite it was pretty good..the pH was around 6.5, the thing I didnt like ws that it didnt seem to hold water for as longs as other soils I've tried but that just means you gotta water more often...I guess since its organic you dont have that chemical flavor or aroma..which I dont think should be a problem with any soil really because your supposed to flush all that out at the end anyway


----------



## btt (Feb 7, 2007)

I am currently using the MG organic choice with perlite mixed it. At first I didn't have any perlite, and the soil had bad drainage. But I recently transplanted and now there is a good amount of perlite in the soil and they seem to be doing better.


----------



## videoman40 (Feb 7, 2007)

I dsagree with you spittin4cash. The n-p-k levels are all wrong for mj, however when used in yr restaurant to grow veggies, the n-p-k levals are ok.
Obviously you have better nutes, you make a previous reference to using some of foxfarms products. 
Theres an old saying, "you are what you eat"


----------



## key20 (Sep 23, 2008)

i found that germinating in a cup is good to start off. im a newbie myself and i just figured one day (about a week ago) why dont i just start growing my shit. im using miracle grow solution in my water i have 6 plants already and onli one of them is yellowing but onli on one leaf. i dont have the necessary lamps yet but i made my own mulch mixed with dirt from my rose bush and it's growing pretty nice. but hey what the hell do i know lol. im using a regular house lamp but i have it like damn near directly above it cause i know that plants grow towards the light. i guess im going to be in my second week and it's already showin improvments. before i used the miracle grow they were very weak and now they are growin pretty strong but when should i switch them into bigger pots? will they last until this weekend when i go get my lamps and actual dirt?


----------



## bargiejargie (Oct 29, 2008)

Being utterly inexperienced, I used Miracle Gro Moisture Control for my first small closet grow with no supplemental nutrients. Since I used distilled water throughout, if it wasn't already in the soil, my babies didn't get it. I was growing some purple dank bagseeds I had been saving, and got two females.

MG does great through vegetative. I repotted into larger pots and fresh soil for flowering. Things went smoothly until late into flowering; strong and healthy with no signs of stress. Maybe three weeks before harvest ALL the leaves started to burn out and die, with all leaves falling off within a week, but not immediately affecting the buds. This yellowing started to creep into the buds by harvest.

I properly cured the shit and it looked beautiful aside from a few yellow tips on the buds, but the smoke tasted weird and metallic. I've smoked hundreds of different bags and never had my weed give me the same disagreeable taste. I only got about 3 ounces off of 2 plants, so yield was low, too. 

This time around I decided to quit dicking around and get the fox farm 3 pack of nutes and some bomb fox farm soil. I got some alaskan ice and sweet tooth on the way. CFLs to veg and HPS to flower. Should smack me in the face with a shovel.

Bottom line, MG might be fine for vegetative, don't risk it for flowering. It was a super easy, low maintenence grow, but I was lucky to get anything at all and we ended up vaporizing most of it since it tasted like chemical waste.


----------



## brookstown (Nov 26, 2008)

I've used MG a few times and had some pretty good results. As long as you remember the things that are in there and veg with low nuts and flush hard before flower, and re pot with something better and keep on top of ph ,and just good ,general gardening techs it's cool.


----------



## brookstown (Nov 26, 2008)

I've used MG a few times and had some pretty good results. As long as you remember the things that are in there and veg with low nuts and flush hard before flower, and re pot with something better and keep on top of ph ,and just good ,general gardening techs it's cool.


----------



## aeroman (Nov 28, 2008)

bargiejargie said:


> I properly cured the shit and it looked beautiful aside from a few yellow tips on the buds, but the smoke tasted weird and metallic. I've smoked hundreds of different bags and never had my weed give me the same disagreeable taste. I only got about 3 ounces off of 2 plants, so yield was low, too.


and thats why u dont grow with mg

teh smoke is NEVER as gud as it shuld be


----------



## Hank (Nov 28, 2008)

I used MG outdoor this year and had a 100% success rate. Plants and Buds where thick and healthy. It might be not so good for young plants/seedlings due to the fact it is high in nitrogen which is a little to much for the babies. Just be sure to flush 2 weeks before harvest. 

-Hank


----------



## tm1119 (Nov 28, 2008)

I used the miracle gro organic potting mix and ive had some very good success so far(4 weeks into flowering). I had a magnesium def. at 1 point but that was easily solved. Ive been adding some Botanicare Hydroplex Soil Formula during the flowering stage and ive had no problems with nute burn or anything so the slow release hasnt been a factor either. And since its organic i dont have to worry about the chemicals involved in the usual miracle gro products. I did some research and im my opinion it was the best and cheapest soil that was easily accessable. Meaning not having to buy it online, both home depot and lowes sell a bag thats enough for 1 plant through out its life for under $10.


----------



## aeroman (Dec 5, 2008)

u can hav 100% success growin in ur backyard with nuthin but a garden hose to water with if what u meen by success is u got sumthin 2 harvest

i dunno bout u but i want more than just 2 not have teh plants die

i want 2 gro sum primo stuff and u cant do that with mg just aint gonna happen


sure i seen some decent bud grown on mg but it will smoke like crap compared to even the worst shit i grow on Advanced Nutrients and not even a dumb stoner lik me can screw that up 2 bad anyway


----------



## jointluver (Dec 5, 2008)

Fox Farm ftw =)


----------



## Kingb420 (Dec 5, 2008)

against most people too, i harvested 1 oz per plant using cfls using MG and am in the second now with the same. Its cheap, located close and so far has not let me down. great post before though + rep


----------



## trains strain (Dec 29, 2008)

so far right now im growing 3 NL skunks in mg and using cfls, so far so good until i came back from my little vacation and there were yellowing on a shit load of fan leaves and started to get brown spots, ph says 6.0 when i do the water and dirt tests. adding no nutes has been the best thing for the plants but come flowering time i will be transplanting into bigger pots aswell as switching up the soil and possibly getting some of the fox farm for my next grow. heard it wordks the best.


----------



## mykumite1 (Dec 30, 2008)

Miracle Grow is 24-8-16 and contains Boron Copper Iron manganese and zinc. The Nitrogen in Miracle Grow comes form Urea, which is also in urine. Miracle Grow is fine for vegging . Its been working fine for me since the 1970's and i cant really say that those fancy nutes really make any difference. Ive tried many many times.
As for flowering, Miracle Grow makes a 15-30-15 with the exact same trace elements as the prevoius. This also works just fine. I recommend only using batches of 1/2 the recommended dosage, and then supplementing with molasses during flowering and using only water every 3rd feeding.


----------



## trains strain (Dec 31, 2008)

well right now all my babes are dying and im pretty sure its because of this miracle grow crap. first they got burned, my fault i know that, but now theyre going yellow, brown spots, and ive done my research and adjusted ph levels in both soil and water, giving them 20-20-20 nutes once a month (just because of the mirale grow) but theyre still dying...well next time im switching to aeroponics and growing big with hydro


----------



## imabirdietoo (Dec 31, 2008)

man, i already put my seedling in mg, kinda wish i didnt. is there a specefic brang of soil anyone would recomend? preferably something u can get at home depot?


----------



## aeroman (Feb 6, 2009)

imabirdietoo said:


> man, i already put my seedling in mg, kinda wish i didnt. is there a specefic brang of soil anyone would recomend? preferably something u can get at home depot?


i grow in aero but i no that advanced nutrients recommends sunshine #4 mix so thats whut id use if i wuz gonna do that

it dont got no nutes tho so u gotta feed em urself


----------



## trains strain (Feb 7, 2009)

yeah definitely get soil thats just pure soil, i think its called soiless mix, it has no nutrients in it, you just gotta make sure you add your own nutes in every other watering or so, growfaq will have basic schedule to follow, basically just keep an eye on your plants, if they get burned tips your using too much nutes so back it off next watering and if you get yellow leaves add a bit more nutes
growfaq def helps


----------



## CANinBIZ (Mar 24, 2009)

I got mircal grow (and had a slight mg problom, you just add a tbl spoon of epson salt in each gallon of water till you fix the problom and now they're growing prefectly fine big leaves thick stalk all females and handle stress well


----------



## kevin (Mar 24, 2009)

miracle grow with nutes grow.






from now on i will be using miracle grow organics mixed with perlite. got to bake the soil, get rid of the bugs


----------



## BioChemx (Mar 27, 2009)

i dont know, i mean i have mg fert and its 24-8-16 which i've used on mature plants and they were doing well. o.o


----------



## Mr.Funk (Mar 27, 2009)

skunkushybrid said:


> If you're going to use it try not to use any fert's till flower. At worst your plants will indicate when they need some before this. Check Rollitup's thread on plant problems and remedies. It's simple to understand.


 
ive heard the same things but actually they out grew my other plants with no nute burn and i added 1/4 streighnth they looked good man for real i would just add lots of perlite and if your plants looked burnt just flush them


----------



## shiftythunderf*ck (May 30, 2009)

I use the all purpose chem nute. have a hydro setup and it works great. people just cant leave the plant alone and either fert too early (before 2 wks) or put way too much. 1/4 strength should be used for the 1st feed.


----------



## suby2002 (Jul 2, 2009)

shiftythunderf*ck said:


> I use the all purpose chem nute. have a hydro setup and it works great. people just cant leave the plant alone and either fert too early (before 2 wks) or put way too much. 1/4 strength should be used for the 1st feed.


Ok Guys,

Getting back to Miracle Grow. I bought a couple really nice Hindu Kush Clones from a local dispensary in my area. The clones where in a rockwool medium, and where in excellent condition. 
I put them in a 10" plastic pot and used the Miracle Grow Potting Soil (really good lighting. It looked pretty good out of the bag. Had a very dark color with perlite and 3 months of nutrients already in the bag. 
Honestly guys, especially for newbies, do not use this soil for cutting or seeds. There is way to many nutes that create something called nute burn. You can tell nute burn by the decelerated growth and upward or downward apearence at the ends of the leaves. They kinda seem a little crispy(dry) at the ends. I know their are alot of people out there use miracle gro, but for nubies please stay away. Also, miracle gro retain water very well, maybe too well. For newbies that want to water there plants on a daily, stay awy from this soil. So before it was to late, I decided to flush the roots and use a different soil medium. 
I decided to use a soil called Kelloggs Patio Potting Soil(or something like that). It's a very inexspensive and well mixed organic potting soil. I really recomend it. It has bat guana, worm castings, chicken and poo etc., and it's cheap. I also decided to use a little B-1 solution, during my first waterings, to prevent less shock to the plant. It's honestly been like 4 hours, and the palnts look way better already. 
In a week I will fertilize with fish fertilizer, and a little super thrive to really give it a boost during veg stage. Havn't decided what I want to use during flowering stage.
Anyways, for all you newbies out there, please stay away from Miraclr Gro, unless you know what your doing. Good luck to all.


----------



## potifull (Jul 5, 2009)

so then i have a question would it be better to use the miracle-grow liquid plant foot which is hight in nitrogen (N) at 8% for at least the veg. state? or am i just confuseing everone here....lol ( sorry just starting out with this )


----------



## suby2002 (Jul 10, 2009)

potifull said:


> so then i have a question would it be better to use the miracle-grow liquid plant foot which is hight in nitrogen (N) at 8% for at least the veg. state? or am i just confuseing everone here....lol ( sorry just starting out with this )


 
No probs. I pretty much a newbie also. I have 4 grows under my belt. Trust me growing pot indoors takes some practice. I wouldn't use anything made by miracle grow. Try to use from a company that has a good reputation for growing herb. I would recommend Fox Farms. Any nutrients that you use, make sure you dilute the solution to about a 1/4 to 1/2 strength. If you are going to use Miracle grow, I would probably go with 1/4 solution. In reality, you really don't need any nutes for the first couple of weeks. However, I do use nutes during the earlier stages of growth. Try using Alaska Fish Fertilzer. Make sure to dilute to 1/4 or 1/2 strenght. Can buy this fert at Home Depot. Only drawback, it does stink a bit.
So how far along are you so far?


----------



## shylas (Jul 11, 2009)

I posted this yesterday to kinda help with those questions, this is all easy to find and cheap.
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/212390-5-products-better-than-miracle.html


----------



## crusty420 (Jul 12, 2009)

Well i just came back from the store and was reading the back of the bag and thought i would do some quick research before i used it and well i am glad i did that i will be returning the bag and getting something else i will just go to the hydro store and see if they have fox farm or has anybody here heard of happy frog...my buddy suggested that.


----------



## autoflowa (Jul 12, 2009)

sensisense said:


> Ok Miracle Grow is fine if you do not mind not growing to your fullest potential. If you?re running HID lamps in your space you know how expensive it can be. Do you really want to waste all your hard earned money and time on a substantially low yield crop? If you answered no keep reading I will tell you why Miracle Grow is not the best choice for growing marijuana. However if you insist on feeding your plants with Miracle Grow or planting them in Miracle Grow Soil I have advice for you too.
> 
> Miracle grow is not designed to meet the needs of marijuana the results can only be second rate at best when using an inferior fertilizer. The cannabis plant requires high concentrations of (N) Nitrogen during the vegetative stage and high doses of (K) potassium during bud production. These are two of the most essential of nutrients a strong cannabis plant needs to thrive. Not only does cannabis need these compounds to grow, it also needs them at the correct time to be used efficiently.
> 
> ...


fyi organic mg soil doest contain anything besides nitrogen as far as i know


----------



## autoflowa (Jul 12, 2009)

suby2002 said:


> Ok Guys,
> 
> Getting back to Miracle Grow. I bought a couple really nice Hindu Kush Clones from a local dispensary in my area. The clones where in a rockwool medium, and where in excellent condition.
> I put them in a 10" plastic pot and used the Miracle Grow Potting Soil (really good lighting. It looked pretty good out of the bag. Had a very dark color with perlite and 3 months of nutrients already in the bag.
> ...


wow this is f'ing interesting! im using mg organic and everything u described about da crispy twisty leaves is happening FUCK im also getting slight yellowing


----------



## suby2002 (Jul 13, 2009)

autoflowa said:


> wow this is f'ing interesting! im using mg organic and everything u described about da crispy twisty leaves is happening FUCK im also getting slight yellowing


Just because your using miracle gro soil doesn't necessarily mean that the reason for the problem with your plants are contributed by that. 
Also you are using the miracle gro organic. I personally have never used this soil. It may work well.


----------



## suby2002 (Jul 13, 2009)

Just to give everyone a update, I have finished with my vegatative stage and am know on a 12/12 cycle for flowering. Plants are looking pretty good. I decided to use Fox Farms Tiger Bloom for this period. Just to let you know guys, this is pretty good stuff. I will have some pics up soon.


----------



## AirAnt (Jul 13, 2009)

Miracle Grow is not a good soil for growing weed. I have had several problems with my latest grow simply because I was in too much of a hurry to find a better medium and so chose MG. It was infested with gnats that I just can't get rid of and now am going to have to completely interrupt my plan for a constant grow cycle so that I can eliminate them. It stays wet waaay too long and now it's even worse because I added sand on top due to the gnats and it doesn't do anything to stop the gnats but it's great for making a shield barrier that prevents water from getting into the soil properly. Now I've got yellow leaves with big brown spots that are creeping all over the plant. I've got them on a 6/12 cycle to try to speed things up but I still don't think they're going to make it to completion. Which is a shame, because out of about 15 plants I ended up with 10 females. Unfortunately they are growing in Miracle Grow and will all either have to be harvested before they are ready or at least hurried out of their full growth potential.

Two of my biggest mistakes I learned from this go' round; water in less amounts more often and never, ever use Miracle Grow again.


----------



## Fennimore (Jul 23, 2009)

This is a MG plant, no nutes added. It's still growing, as well. If I had 100 of these... OHHH!!!


----------



## Redeflect (Aug 12, 2009)

I used Miracle Grow on my first grow... BEST PLANT I'VE EVER HAD. But of course i used almost 50% vermiculite (so the plant didn't burn). Every grow i've used with full MG has nute burned. MG is good soil if you dilute it.


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 12, 2009)

nope i love mg works fine
dirt is dirt
i even have a 1 foot tall plant growing in MG from last summer
growing fine
i dont agree with the low yeild fact
cuz it has nothing 2 do with soil it has 2 do with nutes
idk about the ph in the soil
the MG im currently using is fresh MG Graden Soil


----------



## Toddzio (Aug 12, 2009)

Has anyone used the Miracle Grow Organic? http://www.scotts.com/smg/catalog/productTemplate.jsp?tabs=general&proId=prod70308&itemId=cat80014&id=cat50006
It is the only organic soil available to me in this god forsaken part of the US.


----------



## 4u2c (Sep 5, 2009)

I think the ph in your water is off not the soil!!


----------



## Cheapgrower (Sep 8, 2009)

WOW I have been looking for this MIRACLE GROW! Ok the last time I grew I used One t5 florcesent light which by the way I hated a 5 gallon bucket miracle grow potting mix and yeilding like 2 and ounces but that was with that type of light only put out like 8 k for lumens now im using 1000 watt hps 126,000 lumens buddy MIRACLE GROW WORKS FOR SURE. but you have to be careful it has time release on it it feed its for 3 months so dont try rushing them let them grow for 3 months fluch well and then make sure you dry out completly then cure or else just like any other soil or anything with ferts you will have that chlorphyl taste.


IT IS AMAZING but I def dont think its near the best its the only thing I have ever used.


----------



## brokeandwise (Sep 9, 2009)

How did this dinosaur get dug up? This thing needs to die.


----------



## Jaiixd (Oct 8, 2009)

i use miracle gro soil and ive never had a problem...fertilizer on the other hand I use miracle gro ferti and it killed my plant within hours..and my plant was about a foot tall at this point...but I beleive its because I got it on the actual plant and not the soil


----------



## PINN3R (Dec 1, 2009)

i dont know much about the soil but i can tell u that i used there plat food and my plants are dying . i think this is most likely due ti the fact that they are only 2 weeks. i should have waited at least a month but of course being new to growing i didnt know that at the time.


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Dec 1, 2009)

PINN3R said:


> i dont know much about the soil but i can tell u that i used there plat food and my plants are dying . i think this is most likely due ti the fact that they are only 2 weeks. i should have waited at least a month but of course being new to growing i didnt know that at the time.


 
Yeah, 2 weeks is kind of early to feed the babies... especially if there is allready nutrients in the soil... I'm guessing your using MG soil w/ MG nutes...

If it's the regular MG potting soil, it has time released nutes, so when you water it releases the nutes... If you mixed food into the water that early, yeah you fried them...

Flush them ASAP w/ straight water... they will recover, it just might set them back a few days... Start feeding them in about 10 days...


----------



## TreesAsMedicine (Jan 1, 2010)

Go organic or just plain potting soil, and get that fish/soil fert they sale there. Unbeleivable.


----------



## 400Whps (Jan 1, 2010)

works well but not great, MG soil and veg/bloom +molasses is good if you have to go cheap...
i was VERY against MG with cannabis up until a last year when i was told by the old man my dad buys firewood from,that he grew some.....
(18 seedling=11 femaleplants) and needed help chopping,so i helped him chop and trim.when i saw him next it was amonth later and he gave me an oz, he averaged 2.5-3oz per plant.pretty good considering he doesnt smoke anymore and grew it all for his son(who's in his 40's and lost his buisness/went bankrupt so he figured why not try...)
i was very suprised by how chrystally,tight and stinky it was.(becouse i hated outdoor and MG,this man opened my mind onto outdoor.)
the weed tasted alot like the local river(was watered with it) i liked it very earthy and smooth..
i am currently using MG grow and bloom becouse my other nutes are lost in the mail & i dont expect to see them/cant afford more...
PEACE


----------



## Badguy (Mar 7, 2010)

Check the link out below to get a complete guide on growing weed outdoors

http://hubpages.com/hub/How-To-Grow-Marijuana-Outdoors


----------



## cheeses (May 11, 2010)

im replying to the guy changing his ph level of his water all the time ---- stop it !!!!! dont change water ph by more than 0.1 at a time i bealive or it will damage the plant


----------



## Immortal911 (Jun 20, 2010)

miracle grow is not bad. i use it all the time with my plants and my babies are beautiful...
i use a solution of miracle gro, piss, a centrum multivitamin, and b vitamins... it works like a charm


----------



## yehoshua (Jul 14, 2010)

so is mg only good for growing females in the vegs state...


----------



## yehoshua (Jul 14, 2010)

ok so for my first batch of growing i was lucky enought to grow six females plants in one male...got rid of the male and took care of my ladies... grew them for a two months flowering and everything a got an once of sticky shit...smoke real good...now i'm working on my second growth and using mg this time...the first time i used just water and grew outside using the sun for light...this time i'm using the sun for light again cuase i feel it's better then any light bulbs you can get...

my second grow tho as i was saying i'm useing mg potting mix feeds up to six months and mg perlite...the soil is 50/50...and have six seeds planted in that along with another six seed plant in the same soil i use before...all my plants are in pots...never want to plant in the grond cuase you cant move it...

one of my seeds in the mg is doing really good...it's day three and i have sprouts in all of them...but the ones in the regular soil as before i just planted today...i can have pics up here in a little bit...just opened my account...

i just need some help in understand the needs of the plants and i feel like that mg is a good component...and from what i read from here it's good for veg growth...so why not just use it for that then re pot in regular soil to flower...

the plants that i am grow is indacas to...does that matter for the way you grow it...


----------



## kronicsmurf (Jul 15, 2010)

i went with miracle grow moisture control soil my last grow and my plants seemed to love it only drawback was minor nute burn about 3 weeks in. i would recommend it for any beginner growing autoflowering strains.


----------



## bigv1976 (Jul 15, 2010)

As far as growing in MG I believe that most of the problems are operator error but it definately has bugs in it.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 15, 2010)

MG Organic Growers Choice is not a bad soil at all but it does need amendments, just like FF or any other soil; it's just a starting base. I actually like the fact that you have to add nutes; that way I have more control over it. I've found the best method is to use blood and bone meal; put quite a bit in the bottom so that by the time the roots are long enough to reach them the leaves are not N starved. It is hard to overdo it with blood and bone meal since they are natural, organic and slow release.


----------



## Blackie the dog (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm using 50% Pro Mix, 30% MG Organic Choice, and 20% my own mix. My mix was way too basic (PH 8.2), and way too rich. I'm not sure where I went wrong but it has bat guano, worm casings, kelp, blood meal, Greens Plus (human vitamin drink), bone meal, alfalfa, dolomite lime, molasses, a tiny amount of borax, sheep, cattle and chicken manure, perlite, vermiculite, peat, black earth... I thought I had all my bases covered. You should see the flow chart I did, based on every mix I read about. Well, it was a little over the top and the plants didn't like it. (And I won't mention the bills - the kelp alone was $35, then there was the shopping. Seven different places to buy ingredients just for the soil.)

My first grow was in my mix, pure, and it was going south in a bad way. Once I learned to check the PH on my own and found out it was PH 8.2, I knew I had to replant in something else. (I had the Agriculture Branch of the government test a sample originally and it came back 6.8. My tax dollars hard at work.) That's when I decided to go for something acidic and low nutrient.

Anyhow, I think that Pro Mix is good stuff to mix with MG Organic Choice. Both are inexpensive and readily available. And I am using up my mix and figure it must be good to have all that stuff in there, at least in minute amounts.

My first grow is one week into flower, and of the five females I started with, all are still alive and doing better. The soil PH is still quite high due to their growing so long in my special mix, and two have lasting issues but we are dealing with it. (crinkly yellow leaves...) Two are Gorgeous, and one is rolling along just fine.

My second grow in the 50% Pro Mix, 30% Organic Choice, 20% My Mix is looking very, very good. I mean, some look so leafy, green and tight that you wonder how they got all those leaves so fast.

I think the PH is far more important than some people realize, as is being very conservative with fertilzing.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 2, 2010)

LMAO!!! Blackie that has to be the most expensive dirt outside of Miami Beach. Man you've got everything but the Colonels eleven herbs and spices in there! I can only imagine the pain in going to 7 different places to buy "stuff". At least it doesn't go bad and you can use it for a few years to come. I have a bunch of this and that and I use it when some little problem comes up, to keep it a "little" problem. I would love to see your grow pix.


----------



## YungMune (Aug 2, 2010)

the problem is you shouldnt use the nuted miracle grow for starting seedlings it just fucs it up. its okay to us mg soil after 2 weeks of veg.


----------



## weedstock2010 (Aug 6, 2010)

i used miracle grow soil and then gave it miracle grow at least every 4 days for the last month and its just blossomed beautifully it was just good bag seed and it turned out to be female like im lucky but yea miracle grow is amazing i havent used anything else


----------



## momurda (Aug 13, 2010)

I sprayed miracle grow (the blue powder) on one of my plants to check it out.The next day i go check it out and the leaves are shriveled up and have yellow spots all over.Shit sucks do not use.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 14, 2010)

How much experience do you have? You've only got 3 posts. foliar feeding is not like whipping up a batch in water to feed the roots. You obviously mixed it too strong/


----------



## orionhcca (Aug 14, 2010)

check out my mG grow i got pk 2ft 6gallon and a fruity sativa 3ft 2inch 4 1/2 gall

http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh276/babaganoush123/plants3ft001.jpg

http://s258.photobucket.com/albums/hh276/babaganoush123/?action=view&current=6gallonpurple.jpg&newest=1


----------



## Spanishfly (Aug 14, 2010)

Use what works for you. If MG does the business, use it - I have no other opinion, can´t actually buy it here. 

Remember a lot of the ´advice´ offered on these MJ forums is just BS that naive kids who have never grown anything else have only read and simply repeated.

Experiment and use what works, discard what doesn´t - learn by your mistakes and your successes.

And good luck.


----------



## mae (Aug 14, 2010)

Good advice, fly.


----------



## bighomey (Aug 14, 2010)

When u use miracle grow soil it has built in fert. So i wouldnt recommend it, especially when u need to flush 1-2 weeks before final


----------



## bighomey (Aug 14, 2010)

happy frog owns %_%


----------



## john1990 (Sep 30, 2010)

mg is ok if u buy a diff soil i also use some mg all purpose plant food to water as directed to giv it more, workss good got schultz forr most and some mg at the bottom works good all itt needs is iron and copper so buy moree plant foodd, alsoo gett mg bloomm in the final weekss beforee harvestt

\m/


----------



## 8erich2 (Oct 6, 2010)

you can use mg and get great yeild's i've used it plenty of times with great success. but you shouldn't use any fertilizer unless you see any yellowing towards the end of the grow cycle. like the last three weeks. i've also used fox farm whitch is great also. you have to understand that there is so much fert in this soil and because thy entire grow consists of maybe four months you usually don't need fert. That's why you should use organic because you can add fert and if there is to much you can flush the plant. But with mg you can not flush your plant, by flushing your plant all's your doing is reactivating the fertilizer. It's very easy to over feed your plant with mg fertilizer. So if you need to feed your plant dilute the mg fertilizer or get something organic. If you know what your doing you can do perfectly fine. you can still use molasses.


----------



## danny12 (Dec 27, 2010)

my first year before harvest my plant was healthy 

im doing a test of fox farm products and miracle grow products, which im starting to do next year

ill post some pic upbefre harvest


----------



## Blntsmk3 (Dec 29, 2010)

This is miracle grow potting soil 50/50 and I am using miracle grow shake n' feed like once every 2 weeks. this is week 4 of flowering now, it's not spectacular, but then again, I just got my 2 40w cfl lights this week.
she has been growing under 4 13w cfl lights.
And I dont have a clue what my PH level is, I use tap water that I let sit for about 30 minutes or so.
I have a box over the vent in my room that pushes the air towards the plant...its about 2 feet away, it shakes the leaves pretty well.

Overall, my two un-experienced cents would be put in by saying it's just a freakin plant at the end of the day...It needs light, water, and a little bit of love baby...
And liek I stated above...Those two cents really dont know what theyre even talking about, I can just attest to using miracle grow because i threw a seed in it and this is what I got so far haha... I dont know anything about nutes 

















[/IMG]


----------



## kepitgrn (Feb 11, 2011)

iv'e been growing for @ 32yrs..i personally swear by m-grow..i use thier soil and ferts...my buddy next door also does he had 20+ft plants last summer outside in pots using m-gro...i understand everyone has thier way but ...i think it's tha-shit....!!..don't let anyone fool ya...i grow inside i got 4-6ft plants with no problems..all healthy..running 1400w..in the northeast!!...i get top$$ for my shit..currently i'm growing ,northern lights,nycd,white widow,wikki-queen,big bud ,and chronic.....


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 11, 2011)

grown in miracle grow..


----------



## Canabian420 (Feb 11, 2011)

skunkushybrid said:


> Why do a lot of people on this site not like miracle grow? It's a top selling soil, surely it can't be all bad?
> 
> My thoughts run like this: The soil has been developed by people that spend their whole day thinking about soil, not just thinking about it but developing and testing it.
> 
> ...


mg is not all bad. its a top seller but thats mainly because its cheap, commercial, and they buy up all of the marketing dollars. it just doesnt relally get along with most strains of the cannabis plant. if you see whats in it and then see whats in the other stuff or what you can make yourself you will find that its really not for cannabis. 

if you look at msot of FF products. they are developed in the humbolt county(home of the finest MMJ plants) yes mg does research but other products research for certain plants in particular. they dont advertise it but you know what it is lol. MG isnt that bad though especially if you put bugs in it.


----------



## thexception (Feb 11, 2011)

I didnt like getting fungus gnats that came with the soil (unwelcome bonus) that I know now seems to be inherent of MG soil and the fact that it burns tender seedlings (although most get over it) by having the pre-mixed nutrients for the whole cycle of the plant mixed in from the get go. So inconclusion: too strong for seedlings/small plants, too NASTY to deal with little larvae.


----------



## pwizzle (Apr 11, 2011)

I use MG perlite and MG nutes. DWC,


this is the stalk like a month ago.

the clones


----------



## aeroman (Apr 27, 2011)

its simple

MG nutes will work
sometimes

i dont no bout u but when i grow i dont want to get nice buds sometimes i want them everytime

even if everything goes right for u the buds will never be as smooth as they would if u used a good nute brand


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 27, 2011)

aeroman said:


> even if everything goes right for u the buds will never be as smooth as they would if u used a good nute brand


this is a total load of bullshit, kindly disregard.


----------



## aeroman (May 5, 2011)

except its not

common knowledge


----------



## goten (May 5, 2011)

I use mg on every grow and never have a problem 

it feeds up to so many months , 

So for so many months i ONLY give water , no nutes at all 

im not saying that any of you do this 

but some people will us mg , then turn around and add some nutes to their water 

then they start crying that mg burned their plants up 

well no shit , 

it already has nutes in it , that's why it says that it feeds for so many months 

so when you go adding extra nutes to it , what do you think is going to happen , 

like i said , 

im not saying any of you do this , 

just a lot of people do ,


----------



## aeroman (May 12, 2011)

that can work in soil but i dont grow in soil and i do NOT recommend trying MG in hydro

the problem i have with pre-fert soil is if u have any trouble with nutes like a lockout or deficiency or something it is super hard to treat because u cant take the nutes already in the soil out of the equation

when it works it works ok

when it goes bad it is awful and hard to fix


----------



## jawbrodt (May 13, 2011)

LOL. 


'Nough said.


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (May 13, 2011)

skunkushybrid said:


> Why do a lot of people on this site not like miracle grow? It's a top selling soil, surely it can't be all bad?
> 
> My thoughts run like this: The soil has been developed by people that spend their whole day thinking about soil, not just thinking about it but developing and testing it.
> 
> ...


I growned with MG and its been all good man no problems,until i bought some soil that is suppose to be for growing cannabis, its called fox farms ocean forest,fucked up my plants,i wouldnt use it personally myself again, wouldnt want to risk my plants at the flowering stage, so i switched to another type of MG but i will try out the FF Nutes,hope it all goes well with them as well.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 13, 2011)

Wuts up PK hope your lil girls are growing well. Sorry bout the probs we had b4 but shit at work had me stressed. Anyways I haven't used MG but I would for a small grow where cost wasn't an issue. I prefer to start out with Peat/lite as a base and amend it as necessary. Sub cool has the best organic recipe for a mix and he says no additional nutes are needed. A lot of the stuff like worm castings can be bought on line at tolerable expense. If there's something else I was gonna add I'll come back and edit. I'm doing a wake and bake ATM (and yes I'm at work right now) and my short term memory is.......something......lol....I crack myself up....


----------



## cannabisguru (May 13, 2011)

aeroman said:


> that can work in soil but i dont grow in soil and i do NOT recommend trying MG in hydro
> 
> the problem i have with pre-fert soil is if u have any trouble with nutes like a lockout or deficiency or something it is super hard to treat because u cant take the nutes already in the soil out of the equation
> 
> ...



MMMmmmmhhhmmm... see this is why I personally don't use MG products. Especially MG soils with premixed nutrients already in the soil. Those premix nutes are a pain in the ass to flush out. Plus, any nutrients that you use during the plants life.. will just be added to whatever amount of premixed nutrients that were already mixed in at the MG factory.

It's just best to stay away from MG products, especially MG soils...

I know some people around here will come back with "What? MG soils are great! I won't use anything _*but*_ MG soils and products."

Well, good for you.. I hope you like having the battle of flushing out that soil.. and then just hoping and praying that you flushed them enough while the product is drying and curing.. - yeah, its not worth the stress IMO.

Each to their own.. I understand that. But, its just best to stay away from MG soils with premixed nutes and or those "time released" nutrients that supposively feed up to 6 months.. stay away from those soils.

hopefully I helped you people out.

peace.


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (May 13, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> Wuts up PK hope your lil girls are growing well. Sorry bout the probs we had b4 but shit at work had me stressed. Anyways I haven't used MG but I would for a small grow where cost wasn't an issue. I prefer to start out with Peat/lite as a base and amend it as necessary. Sub cool has the best organic recipe for a mix and he says no additional nutes are needed. A lot of the stuff like worm castings can be bought on line at tolerable expense. If there's something else I was gonna add I'll come back and edit. I'm doing a wake and bake ATM (and yes I'm at work right now) and my short term memory is.......something......lol....I crack myself up....


hello, and 1 last thing dont take it out on me man,im jsut glad we dont know each other in person n dat didnt happen lol well man dude my girls are doing fantastic after i switched them to MG


----------



## jawbrodt (May 13, 2011)

IMO, those time-released nutes are burned up waaaaay before harvest-time, and not an issue. There's barely any in there anyway, just look at those numbers .021-.014-.010 or something like that, which is like 1/50th strength, if what we normally feed them. What I've found, that MG soils, amended with perlite, will perform as well as just about any soil out there, including Fox Farms. I tested it, for those who don't remember....""" https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/373397-test-progress-miracle-grow-soil.html """...and the MG soil came out on top, after I added 20-25% perlite.

Personally, I think the problem is that all the new guys are 'nute happy', thinking they MUST feed their plants, to give them a boost, and end up fucking 'em up, in the process, especially with the 'hot' soils. 75%+ of the grows I see here, don't even need any nutes during veg, but still, they add 'em anyway,lol when in reallity, they didn't need anything til 12/12 started. And, I'm not even going to mention all the problems I see with watering habits...


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (May 13, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> MMMmmmmhhhmmm... see this is why I personally don't use MG products. Especially MG soils with premixed nutrients already in the soil. Those premix nutes are a pain in the ass to flush out. Plus, any nutrients that you use during the plants life.. will just be added to whatever amount of premixed nutrients that were already mixed in at the MG factory.
> 
> It's just best to stay away from MG products, especially MG soils...
> 
> ...


so what soil is good for u then? dont tell me ffof hahaha


----------



## hooked.on.ponics (May 20, 2011)

Just save yourself a lot of time and hassle by using soil-less mixtures that allow you to precisely control what is added and when.

Time-release fertilizers just take things out of your control and force you to work on their schedule.

The more control I have, the better.


----------



## frmrboi (May 20, 2011)

PeacefulKid1992 said:


> so what soil is good for u then? dont tell me ffof hahaha


 Pro Mix HP or Sunshine #4 both soiless


----------



## weedqueen12 (Jun 10, 2011)

skunkushybrid said:


> Why do a lot of people on this site not like miracle grow? It's a top selling soil, surely it can't be all bad?
> 
> My thoughts run like this: The soil has been developed by people that spend their whole day thinking about soil, not just thinking about it but developing and testing it.
> 
> ...


 i think it works well i use the shake and feed and i have 2 plants that are flowering and doing well i have mine out side now for 12 house then i bring them in the dark for 12 hours and my plants are 20 in tall


----------



## weedqueen12 (Jun 10, 2011)

i think miracle grow shake and feed works well it has alot of fert in that ur plant needs to grow i have had 4 good harvest from useing this but use ur own judgement...


----------



## weedqueen12 (Jun 10, 2011)

its 10-10-20-


----------



## weedqueen12 (Jun 10, 2011)

i have used mg garden soil and shke and feed for my babys and i have my babys out side during the sunny days and ther on a 12-12 and there budding good so i love mg garden soil and mg shke and feed it has all the nute my plants need to grow 4 years and counting...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 11, 2011)

skunkushybrid said:


> Why do a lot of people on this site not like miracle grow? It's a top selling soil, surely it can't be all bad?
> 
> My thoughts run like this: The soil has been developed by people that spend their whole day thinking about soil, not just thinking about it but developing and testing it.
> 
> ...


I think the problem that occurs is that in veg the plants simply don't need the NPK levels et al that MG provides. They burn and stress the plant. Or so it would seem, but you yourself grew a fine plant in MG you said, right? So I'm inclined to think it depends on what you're growing.


----------



## dirtysnowball (Jun 11, 2011)

widow maker why did you start changing your watering technique. was your plant dying before you tried this. look just don't worry if the ph swings a bit, its alright and its probably a good thing. different nutrients are absorbed at different ph's

check it out
View attachment 1643807

and
View attachment 1643808


----------



## dirtysnowball (Jun 11, 2011)

most of Miracle Grow's bad reviews are from user error. DO NOT USE FULL STRENGTH!!! that solves most of MG's bad wrap. when it gets hot out, your plant is more susceptible to nute burn.


----------



## hooked.on.ponics (Jun 15, 2011)

It's not simply an issue with user error, nor is it entirely an issue of strength of application.

Some strains eat more than others so for some strains full strength isn't going to burn them.


The problem most people have with Miracle Grow is that it is simply too easy to screw things up. It's like driving a trim nail with a sledgehammer. Sure, you can do it without putting the hammer through the wall if you're careful, but it just isn't the right tool for the job.

Most growers, myself included, don't mind spending a little more to have a lot less hassle.


Look at it this way: if the off-the-shelf MG were perfectly good for cannabis, why would the makers of Miracle Grow be currently looking to branch out into MMJ with new products? If it was the right tool for the job already, they wouldn't need a new formula, would they?


----------



## hugetom80s (Jun 21, 2011)

Not sure if I like the sound of Scott's throwing their hat into the MMJ ring. People who don't know better complain about AN being a big soulless company (they're really small compared to most) but they're incredibly small potatoes compared to a juggernaut like Scott's. They have a horrible and predatory reputation. I remember reading about how they bankrupted a rival fertilizer company by suing them for using green and yellow in their labels. They didn't even win the lawsuit, they just forced the small company to spend so much money in legal fees that they folded.

I'd wager the only reason Scott's hasn't crushed any of the MJ nutrient companies is that they didn't consider them competition - until now...

Keep your eyes on the new shark in the pond. Mark my words.


----------



## ROCKER333 (Jun 21, 2011)

We're gonna need a bigger boat.lol
I've got a few clones in MG potting soil with 6" pots (only cause it was bought by accident. lol). The sky didn't fall. I just won't fert. untill after I transplant them. 
But before I used it I got my hands right in it and mixed it vigorously, breaking up any large clumps, untill it had an even texture. If you look at MG you can see the time release capsules and those need to be totally mixed in.


----------



## The Weedster (Jul 4, 2011)

I dont know much except what I have studied on my own and what I learned a little from here... But I used regular old potting mix and mixed it with potting mix that was only 0.14-0.11-0.08 !!! Needless to say my plant got about 5" tall in two months.. LoL. I think I could have been the laughing stock of america for the worlds smallest plant. I was afraid of burning it up so I didnt want to use any fertilizer except what came with the potting mix. I use only Natural spring water that you get from the Dollar General store.. Well, Anyway I decided to use Miracle Grow that you mix with the water and only use it at half strength that the label calls for... I tell you what man... The plant has been shooting up and bushing out like crazy... If I woul have known that b4, Then it would have been much much taller by now.... Im Learning, Trial and Error !!! My Plant is now 10" Tall in just the last 2 weeks of applying miracle grow. I also put it in a 2 Gallon container which seems to be better.. It was in a 1 Gallon and when I pulled it out, My Lord at the roots hanging out of it .... It is well on its way now though... Now I just hope it is not a male !!! LOL ....


----------



## The Weedster (Jul 4, 2011)

Im using two 40 watt cool white bulbs and two 40 watt pink aquarium grow lights... The Plant is approximately 4-6 " away from the bulbs and I have One ventilation fan that pulls the air out up high and three holes drilled in the bottom with two smaller fans stirring the air to the plant. It pulls the cooler air from the bottom to help keep the plant kool and gives it the fresh air it needs. At least I think it helps it, I dont know alot about this type of thing but like I said b4 Im learning... Im 38 and cant believe i have never tried this b4... My next grow, Well, Oh Yeah, Its gonna be Great !!!


----------



## The Weedster (Jul 4, 2011)

Well, Theres my beauty, After the last two weeks of Using water soluble MG.


----------



## hooked.on.ponics (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks pretty good. I'd recommend switching to something better than MG when you flip to flowering, like some Sensi Bloom or something.

I really don't like MG, but it is usually less of a problem in veg than flower.


----------



## homemade420 (Jul 6, 2011)

good info on this thread!


----------



## spitsbuds (Sep 13, 2011)

Mg on a water water water feed regime is great for veg. but i only add canna rizho during veg as the N VALUE OF 24 IS ENOUGH for veg
once you go to 12/12 keep the watering regime but drop one watering. but add canna AnB AT 1/4 STRENGTH one mill of both to 1 mill water. once in flowering drop to water/ feed/ and do not go past 1/2 strenght of AnB wait till 4 weeks in then add canna pk13 if you like. the for the last 3 week drop the nutes every feed till you're back to water and flush the mg for the last 2 weeks
also day 1 water. day 2 let dry/ day 3 let dry. day 4 check/ this works well with large pots 10 liters and above with runoff.. honestly i grown in coco/ laoms soil/ also hydro and i give my word mg will work as well when treated right. remember often watering s are the key with low nutes. i have made big mistakes made with coco because of the cal/mag issue but had some great crops and love the stuff. but i would never come on here and say do not use it. i would just give advice. most problem in any medium are down to the human involved in the growing process..also i have had best results in all mediums with canna products and and AN for cal/mag


----------



## spitsbuds (Sep 14, 2011)

spitsbuds said:


> Mg on a water water water feed regime is great for veg. but i only add canna rizho during veg as the N VALUE OF 24 IS ENOUGH for veg
> once you go to 12/12 keep the watering regime but drop one watering. but add canna AnB AT 1/4 STRENGTH one mill of both to 1 mill water. once in flowering drop to water/ feed/ and do not go past 1/2 strenght of AnB wait till 4 weeks in then add canna pk13 if you like. the for the last 3 week drop the nutes every feed till you're back to water and flush the mg for the last 2 weeks
> also day 1 water. day 2 let dry/ day 3 let dry. gay 4 check/ this works well with large pots 10 liters and above with runoff.. honestly i grown in coco/ laoms soil/ also hydro and i give my word mg will work as well when treated right. remember often watering s are the key with lo nutes. i have big mistakes made with coco because of the cal/mag issue but had some great crops and love the stuff. but i would never come on here and say do not use it.just give advice. most problem in any medium are don to the human involved in the growing process..also i have had best results in all mediums with canna products and and AN for cal/mag


 it should say "1mill of both to 1 liter of water...sorry


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 14, 2011)

There is no Canna A/B for soil...its Terra Vega and Terra Flores, both of which are complete nutrients except they lack Copper.


----------



## olblue26 (Sep 14, 2011)

hey guys! ive been reading alot about mg on this site because im currently using the mg seedling mix. im in the first week of growth and shes lookin good so far.i figured i would transplant next week, what would be a good soil to change too,keep in concideration im a noobi. thanks yall


----------



## spitsbuds (Sep 17, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> There is no Canna A/B for soil...its Terra Vega and Terra Flores, both of which are complete nutrients except they lack Copper.


ye ive been a bit unsure about this for some time. as ive had great results from AnB. i brought it to mg when i stopped using coco. ive seen the terra range and wondered if they would be better. so would it be better to swap to this range haarekin


----------



## grizlbr (Oct 3, 2011)

Move to larger permanent container? Use what ever is easily available . I just sift last years soil and use MG. Worked for everything this year. My water was 7.6 tried Azalea red MG after 2 months of blue and shocked plants big time. So decide what you can work with and stick with it. Everything except NPK is placebo effect! $4.94 for 1.5 lb fit my budget Miracle Gro from cradle to grave they never know the difference.


----------



## hooked.on.ponics (Oct 14, 2011)

grizlbr said:


> Everything except NPK is placebo effect!


LMAO. I hope you're exaggerating there.

Every single decent hydroponic grower - to say nothing of the greats - knows that the micro-nutrients are _*critical*_ to growing a healthy and thriving plant. NPK are the macro-nutrients, sure. You can't grow at all without them in the right ratios. But if your plants are starved of micro-nutrients they'll grow poorly if at all.

Placebo effect... that's just funny.


----------



## SmokingOnDank (May 27, 2012)

we'll see how my MG 5 gallon pots are going to turn out , so far so good . except for one lady died because of root rot:/ R.I.P. !


----------



## Mr.Marijuana420 (May 27, 2012)

SmokingOnDank said:


> we'll see how my MG 5 gallon pots are going to turn out , so far so good . except for one lady died because of root rot:/ R.I.P. !


nice to see ppl responding to a 6 year old thread


----------



## melungeonman (May 27, 2012)

Awsome sensisense, reps to you.... You put it out there perfectly! been useing A soil mix with a .05-0-0 npk, I add bat guano,sea kelp, worm casting and blood meal (npk 12-0-0) to the soil, as well as a extra scoop or two of perolite. I like my plants to be almost dry the day following a water of feed. I do feed them through both veg and bloom. However, I only feed them what is allready in the soil. Through veg, I cold brew Worm castings with UN-sulfered molassas using a fish pump and air stone. During bloom I do the same with the kelp and bat guano. When harvest time arives I will do a minor flush. This is done not to clear salts or un-used chem nutes, but to get the soil preped for the next gen of clone and seed plants (if any). Also being a cheap sob, I put my used soil through a dimond plate (type) screen and remove most of the old roots. I then put the soil In my worm beds and re-vermicompost it. I transplant clones in it!! I've got soil mix I've re-used for several years this way. It is a mess and alot of work, but, that is what and how we do.peace


----------



## melungeonman (May 27, 2012)

If you must use miricle grow nutes they do make a 20-20-20 comercial nute. I've used it by dil by 1/4 and increasing the feedings didn't burn but did cause lockout. Had to do a radical flush that put me back to no nutes. $ wasted. Alot of salts in this garbage!


----------



## samtheman08 (May 28, 2012)

My grow going amazing using mg organic and perlite than my last grow with fox farms! Havent looked back


----------



## hydrochronics10874 (Jun 5, 2012)

i have a cousin who has grown all out guerilla grown 7-14 footers with nothing more than miracle grow flower and garden soil and water during droughts! thats all since 1987. he averages about a pound give or take per plant and then sells it all off and being an idiot as he is when not growing in the off season he blows it all on cocaine! oh well all i know is it works cause i have 8 plants in it adding nothing but water when good n dry they are 4 ft one is a little behind at 3.5 ft all from 12/12 from week 2 and are coming along great in week 7 with nothing else added for the 6 months it states on the bag! i also have 6 in hydro with gh flora nutes less than use on bottle started at 1/4 strength that are 12/12 from 2 weeks and are huge around 1ft and starting to branch out with huge fan leaves in week 2 of 12/12. my water ph is usually ph'd to 6.0 for hydro and soil use but have had to use straight tap and is 7.0 from tap with no problems! good luck sorry for the long write up but i dont get on much! peace!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 6, 2012)

MG all the way


----------



## cassinfo (May 11, 2013)

Dont use any nutes in your vegging stage and add a tea spoon of cal-mag in your water and you will be good.


----------



## lostmarbles (Aug 6, 2013)

If you start with MG nutes, not soil, then make sure you stick with it and adjust accordingly. Always start with 1/4 to 1/2 strength then add accordingly to veg/bloom needs with supplements as needed. Each strain requires a little more of something than the other strains does. Lights and mediums is another factor of how much to use as the PH is varied too. Big plants use more than little plants. Never use for clones till roots are plenty. Keep track (log/diary) of each feeding of amounts used. That way you can see where you are at for an average feeding. When having problems, flushing is always used as an neutral/cleaning of overly used nutes. So, if that plant is giving you problems, FLUSH and start over with less of what started your problem, if known. This is why MG is not for newbies. You need an habit of checking the plants 2x to 3x daily. When you are able to sleep, eat, and live like the plant, then you can go another route of growing. (hydroponics, coco, different strain etc.) If you change routines too much during the same grow and it dies and then you start something else without knowing what you did right with the last grow, you compounded the same problem with possibly new ones too. That's how you learn and get experience. That's the difference of green thumb and mud thumb. Works for me.


----------



## mike smith (May 22, 2014)

I grew some THC bomb Autos in Miracle Grow and had very decent results with 20%THC and 1.5 - 2 ounces per plant (£25 a plant with 600W). At 2 weeks the plants could be sexed and by 4 weeks they were 85CM Plus high with the onset of flowing. For the soil prep you need 9ltr MG with mixed in 1ltr of worm castings (10ltr) + some N(P10) K bat guano firt (tiny amount) with a hand scattering of perllite..

Watering: Use general tap water that has stood for 2 days (Ph8 -7.4 is ideal go into the pot)

Watering scheduled:
Week 2/10 250ml per every 3 days.
Week 4/10 400ml per every 4 days.
Add Bat guano tea. 75ml (with water mix)
Week 6/10 400ml every 5 days.
Add Bat guano tea. 100ml (with water mix)
Week 8/10 650ml for 7 days.
Week 10/10 650ml for 7 days

MG has time release chems in it. Every time you water it lets more chems go. The more water the more chems. Over watering will over chem the plants. If you use addition chems bio grow.bloom ect you will over chem the plant. All you need is tap water and bat shit tea.

Ventilation:
Plus, under floor ventilation. Raise your grow area one foot above the floor and enclose it as a cabinet or tent with foil on walls. 3 PC fans per 10 plants blowing air from underneath the grow platform into the bottom of the plants leaves (that's where the plants breath Co2 in from. Most C02 is lying in the 1 foot high area of the floor ready to utilized (it is heavier then air).
>
A Top Opening hole 1ft by 2ft Sq in tent/cabinet top that is adjustable for temperature control

Heat:
Use a cool tube. 2 vents in and out with 4" fan on out side of cool tube pulling the air through it. (Cool cube needs to be about 140cm from floor.(adjustable height too)

Auto lighting scheduled
Weeks1-4 period (24/0)
Weeks 5-8 periods (15 on 1 off)---(7 on 1 off)
Week 9 (20/4)
Week10 (24.0)
Week 11 Last 4 days: no lights darkness (harvest)

Good luck


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 22, 2014)

olblue26 said:


> hey guys! ive been reading alot about mg on this site because im currently using the mg seedling mix. im in the first week of growth and shes lookin good so far.i figured i would transplant next week, what would be a good soil to change too,keep in concideration im a noobi. thanks yall


I've used MG Organic Choice with success. Just add a little lime. Oh and some Epsom Salts.


----------



## dayton937toker (May 24, 2014)

Ive


dannyboy602 said:


> I've used MG Organic Choice with success. Just add a little lime. Oh and some Epsom Salts.


 I've used mg for my first fee grows it worked good but now I just use a good soil mix and a couple other nutes for bloom..better results or more experienced idk...


----------

